# Whats happening with my engine!



## stacye41077 (Mar 2, 2005)

Suddenly my 95 altima doesn't have any power in 5th gear (its an automatic). All the other gears seem to pick up fine, but going 60 mph seems fine but when going up hill it seems to lose power and only going about 40 by the time I get to the top...transmission? Or something else?
Thanks!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

stacye41077 said:


> Suddenly my 95 altima doesn't have any power in 5th gear (its an automatic). All the other gears seem to pick up fine, but going 60 mph seems fine but when going up hill it seems to lose power and only going about 40 by the time I get to the top...transmission? Or something else?
> Thanks!



When was the last time the car was tuned, esp. the fule filter?

Frank


----------



## stacye41077 (Mar 2, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> When was the last time the car was tuned, esp. the fule filter?
> 
> Frank


I don't know...could that be causing my issue? I'd rather replace the fuel filter than the transmission. Can I do that myself?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Is your car a standard or an automatic? You mentioned 5th gear, so does this mean you have a standard?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree with LondonBerry, it sounds like it may be time for a tune up consisting of NGK plugs a new Nissan cap and rotor, air filter and fuel filter as well as changing the trans fluid, engine oil and coolant.
By the way, the autos are only a 4 speed - the manuals are a 5 speed.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I agree with LondonBerry, it sounds like it may be time for a tune up consisting of NGK plugs a new Nissan cap and rotor, air filter and fuel filter as well as changing the trans fluid, engine oil and coolant.
> By the way, the autos are only a 4 speed - the manuals are a 5 speed.
> 
> Troy



LondonBerry???
Hmm should I change my name?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm sorry I meant Londonderry... My mind has been a little loose trying to solve problems and my pointer on the laptop was jumping around with the "snap to" function so I had to turn it off because it was going to points and I had to retype or correct where the text was going because I am always multi-tasking with a half dozen windows open. Sorry...
It was almost like a homologation of Burberry of London or something, huh?

Troy


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

how do you get rid of that "snap to" function. My laptop does that all the time.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

khatrisa said:


> how do you get rid of that "snap to" function. My laptop does that all the time.


I think you're losing power in 5th because you don't have a fifth gear. If you mean 4th, you don't have any power (torque rather) in that gear because it's extremely tall. Its the final "gas milage" gear.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you ever get your power problem fixed stacye41077?



khatrisa said:


> how do you get rid of that "snap to" function. My laptop does that all the time.


In XP go to Control Panel and click on pointers you will see the box for the "Snap To" function. I have found a similar issue with the optical mouse on my desktop with it jumping around.

Troy


----------

